# Ground blind, Spot and Stalk, Tree Stand



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I know this comes up every once in a while... heck! I probably asked it once!

What tactic do you use? I am looking at a few tree stand purchases. My dad is a firm "wait em out" hunter. This man has killed more big bucks then me so I am tempted to try it. I like the idea and currently use the spot and stalk tactic. I see big bucks... I chase them... sometimes you kill em. I just want to mix it up this year. I will probably do all the above. The wife and I drew dedicated this year so we have time! lots of time! to hunt... wait... I have a job.... crap!:grin:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Tree stands are great options, especially if it is a comfortable one to sit in. If you are going to sit and be patient, get one with a big platform with a bar to place your feet on and a very comfortable seat. After that, get your self a good harness that is easy to take on/off. Lastly, bring a good book to read!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a ground blind guy. Easier n cheaper to put up, plus nothing beats leaf n tree colors better then real leaf n trees.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Ground blind and some S&S. I tried the tree thing and did not enjoy it.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

A hunter who is capable of using ALL tactics depending on the situation will be the most successful. Every situation is different and being flexible makes the difference between eat backstrap or tag soup.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm a ground blind fan. I like being able to stand or lay down for a bit. It's Easy to bring my kids in too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ground blind, spot & stalk, Treestand? 

Yes.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep all 3, ...
Most days archery huning I will use two of the three daily.

I'll have both trestands and blind set up.

I like spot and stalk mornings, And sit water, salt,wallow, afternoons8)


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I do the opposite Goofy. I like to sit in my comfy climber in the early hours. Very Zen like!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

In the past, mostly treestands, thus my online name. But I've gotten to liking ground blinds since I'm older and since I love bowhunting pronghorn. I've tried spot and stalk, but doing it alone, without a spotter to keep me on track, hasn't been successful. However, I've killed a few deer while stillhunting (quietly moving through the woods) which you didn't mention.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Nov 18, 2012)

If you're looking at treestands, be sure to give the Lone Wolf stands a serious look. 
I've hunted whitetails from treestands for almost 20 yrs before moving to Utah last year, 
And I've never found any stands that compare to the Lone Wolf hang-ons. You pay a bit more up front, but the quality, stability, silence, and comfort are top notch. I even managed to arrow my first muley from my Lone Wolf Alpha stand last fall.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

I guess the real question would be, which method have you had the most success at? It's hard to beat being quiet and still when blending in but you need a little help to have them come to you...


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Blind by a trail or waterhole/wallow early morning and afternoon until dark.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I like treestands in the morning.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks for all the posts! I have also tried still hunting... My dad killed his biggest buck to date still hunting... Guess ill MAN up and use all three


----------

